# Raleigh Restoration



## Mr.Danny (Feb 16, 2019)

i need to know which year this Raleigh been made but im sure this bicycle is older than me


----------



## dnc1 (Feb 16, 2019)

Is it a Raleigh or a Hercules?
If it's a Raleigh, there should be a serial number on the frame on the seat lug.


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 17, 2019)

Determining the age of a Raleigh  from the Sheldon Brown site





Look on the 3 speed hub barrel for a date code.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Is it a Raleigh or a Hercules?
> If it's a Raleigh, there should be a serial number on the frame on the seat lug.



its a raleigh how to know what years is it pls


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Determining the age of a Raleigh  from the Sheldon Brown site
> 
> View attachment 950438
> 
> Look on the 3 speed hub barrel for a date code.



i cant find it


----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2019)

Nice looking machine and I am sure its older than 27 years...lol. sorry I have nothing more to add for the age of your bike. These guys got it covered. Keep us posted on your restoration


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

Sven said:


> Nice looking machine and I am sure its older than 27 years...lol. sorry I have nothing more to add for the age of your bike. These guys got it covered. Keep us posted on your restoration



sure i will


----------



## dweenk (Feb 17, 2019)

Since your bike is a single speed, it won't be so easy (Sturmey Archer was good about dates). There may be a date on the back side of the crank arms, and I would pull the saddle and look at the cantle plate on the underside. Brooks sometimes stamped a date there. Ignorant guess with no info other than photos - 1950ish.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

i cant find it on a crank arms only stamped with N alphabet  so hard to find it plus i try to find it on google no answer too


----------



## juvela (Feb 17, 2019)

-----

The N marking on the crankarms is the monogram of their manufacturer - Nicklin.

The letters DW at the beginning are somewhat contradictory.  The letter D in some Raleigh systems indicates a bicycle produced in Eire.  While the letter W is employed to indicate a bicycle produced at Raleigh's Worksop facility.

We definitely need to hear from the Tube Investments experts here!  

-----


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

dnc1 said:


> Is it a Raleigh or a Hercules?
> If it's a Raleigh, there should be a serial number on the frame on the seat lug.



its a







juvela said:


> -----
> 
> The N marking on the crankarms is the monogram of their manufacturer - Nicklin.
> 
> ...



thats a good info  thank you i will update all the parts when i finish polish all the chrome parts


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 17, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Determining the age of a Raleigh  from the Sheldon Brown site
> 
> View attachment 950438
> 
> Look on the 3 speed hub barrel for a date code.



i find it on the hub its stamped philips made in England on the back hub said Rolex i dont have any idea what is it


----------



## bikemonkey (Feb 18, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> i find it on the hub its stamped philips made in England on the back hub said Rolex i dont have any idea what is it
> 
> View attachment 951025
> 
> ...



Interesting bike...all those Heron parts says it is a Raleigh badged Hercules.


----------



## KingSized HD (Feb 18, 2019)

You might try this site for date & ID help: http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_vintref.html
Also, if that’s a brooks saddle you think is original click on the “Brooks saddle” link on that website. You may get a general idea of the year from the Brooks badge and the saddle frame may be stamped with the year of manufacture as well.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 18, 2019)

KingSized HD said:


> You might try this site for date & i.d. help: http://www.kurtkaminer.com/TH_vintref.html
> Also, if that’s a brooks saddle you think is original click on the “Brooks saddle” link on that website. You may get a general idea of the year from the Brooks badge and the saddle frame may be stamped with the year of manufacture as well.



thank you so much


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 18, 2019)

bikemonkey said:


> Interesting bike...all those Heron parts says it is a Raleigh badged Hercules.



i think only a chain box is hercules


----------



## SirMike1983 (Feb 18, 2019)

I believe you are correct - this looks like a post-war Raleigh roadster with some parts swapped. It looks to me like the chain case is Hercules-branded, but is Raleigh-made Hercules from after 1960. It's possible the rear hub or the rear wheel was swapped too for the Phillips. The 44-tooth chainring is correct for the chaincase model Raleigh roadster. The smaller 44 tooth size helps it fit in the case more easily than the 48.  The spindle is also the Raleigh roadster spindle: size 08 with the "GC" indicating a longer length for a bike that could take a full gear case. They do not interchange with the more common number 16 spindle.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 18, 2019)

SirMike1983 said:


> I believe you are correct - this looks like a post-war Raleigh roadster with some parts swapped. It looks to me like the chain case is Hercules-branded, but is Raleigh-made Hercules from after 1960. It's possible the rear hub or the rear wheel was swapped too for the Phillips. The 44-tooth chainring is correct for the chaincase model Raleigh roadster. The smaller 44 tooth size helps it fit in the case more easily than the 48.  The spindle is also the Raleigh roadster spindle: size 08 with the "GC" indicating a longer length for a bike that could take a full gear case. They do not interchange with the more common number 16 spindle.



my knowledge has been upgrade now thank you sir.i think this bicycle that kind of mixed up parts


----------



## bulldog1935 (Feb 18, 2019)

5 digits should indicate 1955 to 64, which no one has deciphered an exact pattern, and even the published attempt is flawed, but it most likely indicates they were running out of 5 digits, using letters for sequence, changing the system every few years, and possibly different systems between different factories.
First letter in the 70s system was always factory, and on that later known system D is Ireland
W as a second letter is weird, definitely doesn't mean Worksop (Carlton), could be a month code, but probably simply using the letter in sequence as they did in the late 50s, RA, RB.
My guess on the bike above, falls between 60 and 63.  
This example is known 1957 Nottingham.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 18, 2019)

bulldog1935 said:


> 5 digits should indicate 1955 to 64, which no one has deciphered an exact pattern, and even the published attempt is flawed, but it most likely indicates they were running out of 5 digits, using letters for sequence, changing the system every few years, and possibly different systems between different factories.
> First letter in the 70s system was always factory, and on that later known system D is Ireland
> W as a second letter is weird, definitely doesn't mean Worksop (Carlton), could be a month code, but probably simply using the letter in sequence as they did in the late 50s, RA, RB.
> My guess on the bike above, falls between 60 and 63.
> ...



yes i search and google it everywhere nothing tell about DW serial code   i hope someone very expert can give me am answer


----------



## 1951 C.W.S (Feb 25, 2019)

Have fun finding out 
I have a rod brake too, it took me 3 months to find any info on it .
Wish you luck


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

after 4h polish n try to throw away the damage but harddd i think i need 24 vineger works on that rust


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 28, 2019)

Do you see that dent in each side of the fork?  That is for the fork lock that no one seems to have chosen on these old bikes.  I love to ride these because of the three speed.  More Raleighs were made than other bikes because they were made in the Commonwealth.  Copied by Schwinn  but the English should have added Schwinn's side stand tube.  I put WD30 down the chain and the shift always works.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> See that dent in each side of the fork?  That is for the fork lock that no one seems to have chosen on these old bikes.



sorry idk what u talk about  for the fork lock?


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 28, 2019)

Look right where the fender touches the fork there is a big round indentation. You are from Malaysia?  The CABE rules the world!


----------



## Mr.Danny (Feb 28, 2019)

Goldenrod said:


> Look right where the fender touches the fork there is a big round indentation. You are from Malaysia?  The CABE rules the world!



yes i am  from Malaysia


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 4, 2019)

tomorrow will install as much as i can new handle coz old one i cant already broke


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 5, 2019)

i will finish tomorroww tired sooo tired today


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 5, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> i will finish tomorroww tired sooo tired today
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 959236



Is this image flipped?


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 5, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> Is this image flipped?[/QUOTEnoo first i wrongly install the crank n tyre  i reassamble n make it rotate clockwise back


----------



## Eatontkd (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow! You are tired. Get some rest, the crank will wait...


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 5, 2019)

this is the right side of crank  now im waiting  i order old sit bike with 3 spring (sorry i dunno what the right terms for it


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2019)

Eatontkd said:


> Is this image flipped?



I figured since the English cars have the steering wheels on the opposite side. Why wouldn't the  bicycle drive train be opposite as well. Just kidding


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 6, 2019)

Sven said:


> I figured since the English cars have the steering wheels on the opposite side. Why wouldn't the  bicycle drive train be opposite as well. Just kidding



 already finish part 1 i need to do polish works n find a perfect decal set for this one


----------



## bikemonkey (Mar 6, 2019)

Mr.Danny said:


> this is the right side of crank  now im waiting  i order old sit bike with 3 spring (sorry i dunno what the right terms for it
> 
> View attachment 959547
> 
> View attachment 959548



If you have not already done it, you need to reverse the direction of one of the crank cotter pins. They need to be inserted in opposite directions or the cranks end up slightly out of phase.


----------



## Mr.Danny (Mar 6, 2019)

okay ive extra pin for my crank its wrong?


----------

